# [etc-update] vraiment utile ??

## learner146

salut, en fait j'ai fait un emerge --sync et la je vois qu'à la fin ils me demandent de faire  un etc-update . Et en fait je ne vois pas pourquoi il faut mettre a jour /etc ???

ca c 'est ma premiere question .

Et ma deuxieme est : quand je fais :etc-update , il me demande de choisir entre "-3" et "-5" 

-3 : to auto merge all remaininig files 

-5 : to auto merge and not use mv -i 

voila en fait j'hesite entre les deux ???

Merci

----------

## Adrien

etc-update est vraiment utile oui, c'est ce qui te permet de mettre tes fichiers de config à jour alors, c'est une opération à faire avec DELICATESSE !!!

En ce qui concerne le -3 et le -5 je te les déconseille tous les 2 pour l'instant car par exemple le -3 te sert à écraser tous les anciens fichiers d'un coup   :Confused: 

Tu dois avoir d'autres options à mon avis tu as mal regardé.

En ce qui concerne les etc-update il y a une règle de base que tu peux suivre déjà dans la majorité des cas:

N'écraser que les fichiers que tu n'a jamais modifié toi-même!

Bonne chanceLast edited by Adrien on Tue Feb 08, 2005 7:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Trevoke

etc-update est necessaire.

Imagine ton PC plante ou tu rebootes, et un programme attend un nouveau format de configuration et ne le trouve pas. Oh bah zut alors.

----------

## learner146

AH OK carrement ::

voici ce que me donne 

-----------------------------------------------------

tux root # find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'

/etc/ssl/misc/._cfg0000_der_chop

/etc/security/._cfg0000_pam_env.conf

/etc/pam.d/._cfg0000_su

/etc/ssh/._cfg0000_sshd_config

/etc/._cfg0000_man.conf

mais je ne sais pas quoi faire avec ....: je sais que ces fichiers ont besoin d'etre mis a jour.

Comme c est une operation delicate je prefere ne pas faire quelquechose qu il ne faut pas ...

Merci

----------

## Adrien

Relis ce qui est en gras dans mon post ça t'aideras déjà bien   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

y'a une alternative a etc-update qui a été fournie par un dev gentoo, moins dangereuse, j ai pas encore testé mais kimchi_sg (qui traine souvent sur le forum installing gentoo) a la référence du post dans sa signature.

----------

## TGL

Y'a pas mal d'alternatives en fait, dont la plupart listées dans l'indispensable Portage utilities not in portage. Perso j'aime beacoup dispatch-conf, qui a le bon goût d'être installé en standard avec portage en plus. En fait, j'ai jamais bien compris pourquoi les docs officielles s'acharnaient à ne parler que d'etc-update, qui est quand même largement plus fastidieux à utiliser, et plus dangereux (pas de backups et des commandes spéciales "vas-y pète moi tout"). Enfin bref...

----------

## Enlight

c'est celui dont je cherchais le nom...

----------

## _kal_

Hello les gens  :Wink: 

Moi aussi je rencontre le meme bloquage que learner146: Je ne sais pas s'il faut merge, garder ou ecraser.

Selon Adrien, puisque je n'ai jamais modifier un fichier de config, je peux tout remplacer ?  :Shocked: 

```

vdrbox root #  find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'

/etc/ssl/misc/._cfg0000_CA.pl

/etc/ssl/misc/._cfg0000_der_chop

/etc/ssl/misc/._cfg0000_c_issuer

/etc/ssl/._cfg0000_openssl.cnf

/etc/security/._cfg0000_pam_env.conf

/etc/pam.d/._cfg0000_su

/etc/ssh/._cfg0000_sshd_config

/etc/._cfg0000_man.conf

/etc/._cfg0000_make.conf.example

/etc/._cfg0000_etc-update.conf

/etc/._cfg0000_dispatch-conf.conf

```

J'ai bien envi de tout ecraser car j'utilise pas encore ssl, sshd je l'utilise mais j'ai rien changé, make.conf.example n'est pas important et les deux derniers je ne connais pas leur utilité  :Wink: 

Pouvez vous m'orienter vers le bon choix ?

----------

## kernelsensei

pour faire simple :

Si le fichier listé t'est inconnu (ou si jamais modifie) , alors tu peux l'ecraser, sinon mieux vaut jetter un coup d'oeil !

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu n'as configure aucun des fichiers qui sont sur le point d'etre ecrases, alors laisse le remplacement se faire.

C'est important car parfois de nouvelles options arrivent, ou les options changent, ou.... Enfin, tu vois le topo.

----------

## kwenspc

eh bien dans ton cas il n'y a pas de problèmes.

tu peus en effet les écraser tous (même les deux derniers)

Le jour où tu modifis un fichier de conf, note le quelque part (sur une sorte de cahier où tu notes tout ce qui est relatives à ton install etc...pour les débutant c'est bien d'avoir une trace écrite de ce qu'ils ont fait et même pour les autres: un oublis est si vite arrivé!)

ainsi au prochain etc-update tu verras si un ficheir que tu as modifié nécéssite d'être remplacé. (etc-update permet de sauvegarder l'ancien fichier de config).

etc-update est vital pour le système, donc : il faut absolument savoir l'utiliser (ce n'est pas dur).

----------

## _kal_

Oki merci messieurs  :Wink: 

Un question sur l'option merge : est ce plutot à éviter ou l'inverse ? car celle ci pourrai foutre la pagaille dans un fichier de conf au niveau de PATH j'imagine  :Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Oki merci messieurs 
> 
> Un question sur l'option merge : est ce plutot à éviter ou l'inverse ? car celle ci pourrai foutre la pagaille dans un fichier de conf au niveau de PATH j'imagine 

 

non, merge c'est sympa, ca permet de combiner le contenu de 2 fichiers ...

----------

## _kal_

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Oki merci messieurs 
> 
> Un question sur l'option merge : est ce plutot à éviter ou l'inverse ? car celle ci pourrai foutre la pagaille dans un fichier de conf au niveau de PATH j'imagine  
> 
> non, merge c'est sympa, ca permet de combiner le contenu de 2 fichiers ...

 

Et ce n'est pas dangereux ? Faut quand meme bien vérifier avant je pense, du style merger deux config sshd ou y'en a un qui par défaut autorise le passwordlogin et l'autre non...  :Idea: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ben en fait avec l'option merge, il fait gaffe que les options que tu choisis soient les memes ..

par exemple il te laisse choisir entre :

```
PermitRootLogin yes    |    PermitRootLogin no
```

enfin habituellement ca marche bien, et comme c'est toi qui geres tout, si tu le fais pas les yeux fermes, ca devrait pas poser de problemes  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

Ah ok merci!

C'est pour ca que si je veux tout remplacer, un gars sur #gentoofr m'as dit de taper -3. Moi, étonné, je lui répond que c'est pour merger mais il m'affirme que c'est pareil  :Wink: 

Thx en tout cas, l'emerge --update world s'est déroulé en douceur  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Ah ok merci!
> 
> C'est pour ca que si je veux tout remplacer, un gars sur #gentoofr m'as dit de taper -3. Moi, étonné, je lui répond que c'est pour merger mais il m'affirme que c'est pareil 
> 
> Thx en tout cas, l'emerge --update world s'est déroulé en douceur 

 

<ne pas faire pareil a la maison, demander l'autorisation aux parents avant  :Razz:  >

Moi habituellement je jette un rapide coup d'oeil aux noms de fichiers, je repere mes fichiers connus, je les traite et apres je fais un -5

</ne pas faire pareil a la maison, demander l'autorisation aux parents avant  :Razz:  >

----------

## _kal_

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Ah ok merci!
> 
> C'est pour ca que si je veux tout remplacer, un gars sur #gentoofr m'as dit de taper -3. Moi, étonné, je lui répond que c'est pour merger mais il m'affirme que c'est pareil 
> 
> Thx en tout cas, l'emerge --update world s'est déroulé en douceur  
> ...

 

oki je ferai ca a l'avenir  :Wink: 

-5 va remplacé et ne pas faire de backup c'est bien ca hein ?  :Wink: 

EDIT: bizarre que les commutateur -5 et -3 ne sont pas décrit ds le man de etc-update

----------

## Trevoke

kal : etc-update ne fait pas de backups. Si tu veux les backups, man dispatch-conf ...

-5 ecrase tout. Je fais la meme chose que kernel_sensei, mais ils te diront tous que moi je suis fou, alors..

----------

## _kal_

ah oki j'ai confondu la confirmation de suppresion et le backup : chose completement différente  :Smile: 

La prochaine fois j'essairai dispatch-conf, car tu dit que c'est plus agréable si j'ai bien compris  :Wink: 

----------

## papedre

Salut,

si tu as des doutes sur ce que fait etc-update, tu peux voir la réponse à un de mes post. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-304074.html

Personnellement, je suis entrain de prendre la methode du gtk-diif, cela permet d'avoir un apercu plus visuel des modifications que tu apportes au fichier de conf.( je n'ai pas essayé cfg-update car il n'est pas encore dans l'arbre portage).

A+

----------

